# 0.3.4 feedback on ati hd4200, asus amd 785G board



## guestuser (Aug 18, 2009)

hi there,

new testsystem, ati amd 785g chipset, ati hd4200 integrated graphics, 128megs sideport memory, asus m4a785td-v evo board

windows vista ultimate english x86, sp2, latest updates.

gpu-z 0.3.4: constantly creates 100% core load on exactly one of the present cores (multicore cpu). never displays proper information in its various fields, needs to be killed with taskmgr or other tools as it never finishes or is being able to close via gui (x in top right corner of window)

i dont have this system to test for long, only a few hours, so if anyone needs some addtl. info feel free to ask, maybe i can post some more. oh, yes, current ati catalyst integrated drivers 9.8, so from this month, august release from yesterday or so directl legit from amd asus webpage, not some prerelease or leaked stuff or anything. also all the digital signatures of the drivers, gpu-z and so on check out fine and are verified.

anyone need some lavalys everest dump output?
greets


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

any antivirus that could be causing this?

Why SP2, and not SP3?


I would also like to point out that shared user accounts are not allowed here on TPU, having an account with a name like that and a gibberish email kind of points to that being the case.

I highly suggest you end up creating your own account from a real email address, as your account may get deleted - and then you would not get the help you seek.


----------



## guestuser (Aug 18, 2009)

meh? sp3? i am talking vista here. vista is sp2 atm. sp2 and latest patches. nothing left on winupdate. and its just a testsystem. clean install like some hours ago. no shit installed. just bare os. no crap messing up this system. just os and drivers. thats why i am giving feedback to improve the gpu-z app and hinting potential compatibility problems and issues.


on the contrary, i am not seeking any help, this account is also not shared, its been created long time ago and i was just trying to give you peeps some help. way to go and piss off supporting comments and feedback from your userbase.

guess thats the way ppl behave on this planet these days. i might need to getting used to it.


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2009)

I think Mussels is sleepy. Usually he's a nice guy.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

gaaah.

yeah i screwed up on the OS part - its 2am here.


the guest user part is forum rules, we've had sites like bugmenot put up user accounts for 'anyone' to use - which is not allowed. Someone called guest user with a gibberish email fits that profile, hence the warning - when w1zz sees this, the user account may go away without warning.


----------



## guestuser (Aug 20, 2009)

i need to move on with this board, as no real questions were asked, i will post a final screen and go on with my work

http://bayimg.com/iadKhaacF

during 0.3.4 startup it takes really really lonk during the splash screen til the real gui comes up, and it immediately stops responding to inputs. sometimes you can drag it around or minimiz maximize it even and i only once managed to close it successfully, all the other times i had to kill it with taskmgr.

so long better luck with your software for the future on other hardware.


----------



## guestuser (Aug 21, 2009)

update with winxp pro x86, english, sp3 and latest patches.

same catalyst integrated chipset driver (incl. gfx) 9.8, from august 2009.

same holds true here. the gpuz process creates exactly 1 full core load, so 25% with quadcore cpu, 50% with dualcore cpu.

update: the gpuz.exe process in process-explorer (msf/sysinternal tool) shows exactly one thread creating the load, its always gpuz base +0x1000 address. the stack dump of that subthread always kind of looks the same. i might post some screens of that if i manage it.
main gui on xp hanged/nonresponsive:
http://bayimg.com/aaDAjaacG
main process creating the 1core load (roughly 25%):
http://bayimg.com/AadADaaCg
stacktrace of that single thread:
http://bayimg.com/aAdAFAAcG

it crashes/freezes the whole system it seems. after a while i wanted to close it with taskmgr, at the whole screen went blank, numlock/capslock leds were freezed and wouldnt react any more, and after a while it seemed that numlock/capslock reactivity came back but the screen stayed blank, it seems to crash the graphics driver in some way or terminate the ati/amd sys drivers but the rest of the system (without screen ofcourse it all doesnt make sense) is still there. i might need to try rdp or ping/icmp as some basic task if the system reacts from the lan.

but the graphics part on the physical console crashes and is completely blank useless.

the gpuz gui window itself looks pretty mich the same as with vista, it has all those errorneous entries with the $ sign all over the place.
http://bayimg.com/aaDAjaacG

after trying some more and rebooting/resetting some more, the windows desktop was still even being displayed, but mouse/everything freezed, ping from outside still answered, but nothing else, and needed to reset the whole system. so gpuz with this hardware/driver combination is seriously hosed and a risk of being run.


----------



## guestuser (Aug 24, 2009)

retested with windows seven (win7) ultimate, x86, rtm, same august 2009 driver catalyst from atiamd 9.8 integrated chipset driver as for vista 32bit.

same symptoms. gpuz stalls, crashes, hangs and bsods whole system or is lagging and never displays proper information in many fields.

very slow startup, hangs long time in splash screen part and takes ages to sometimes check the web for new versions on fresh system.


----------

